# What Call?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*Which is your primary call?*​
wood short reed24.55%acrylic short reed2965.91%plastic short reed511.36%flute715.91%other00.00%I don't use a call12.27%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What style and type of call is your primary call for geese? I know some of you have several so just check which one you use the most. :run:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Anas, I call with my mouth when I am in the field. You have to yell at the geese and hit em highs and lows! :wink:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry I did not list mouth call as an option. Just click other I guess. I didn't think anyone actually mouth called these days. :run:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

For geese all I use is a tim ground super mag. By far the acrylic is the way to go.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

for geese i will use my foiles meatgrinder....and i used to use my big river flute but im currently teaching my brother to blow it.


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

Tim Grounds super mag acrylic to get them in close. Haven't blown anything that sounds better.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

You really should hear PJ's mouth calling routine. INCREDIBLE. I'm not entirely convinced he doesn't have an acrylic larynx. I heard he tried to enter the northstar open last year, but the call sponsors wouldn't allow it. All I know is that the kid can mur-mur like nobody's business.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

PJ is one hell of a mouth caller! You should hear him on ducks with his quaker boy chuckler. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a maple winglock but my go to call is my SR-1.

PJ, I've had farts that sound more like a goose than you do. :roll:


----------

